# OpenVPN über Linux Router



## DonMarkeZ (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi zusammen !
Ich versuche grad mit nem Freund ein OpenVPN aufzubauen, leider erfolglos !
Wir beide besitzen die FritzBox Fon WLan 7050 auf Linux basis und wissen nicht weiter.
Habe zwar mal eine Anleitung bei http://www.tecchannel.de gefunden, komme aber leider nicht mit den IP-Adressen und deren Zuweisung zurecht (wie meistens  ) !

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen oder eine andere Alternative sagen 

Gruss


----------

